# My arms are too big for mp3 holders



## Merkaba (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok my arms are like 19.5.  I know that's not too big.  And I don't really care about size...blah blah...that's another post.  My thing is I keep going throgh mp3's players and headphones shorting out cause I have to keep them crammed in the side of my shorts.  I used to have one that went on a belt clip so I'd have to wear a little belt just for it.  That was gay for lack of better words.  Most of my shorts don't have pockets.  Is there any holder out there for arms that are more than 5 freaking inches around, or any other suitable holder/alternative that I might have been over looking?


----------



## LAM (Dec 19, 2010)

never been able to wear one of those things, one of the reasons why my gym wear always has pockets for my mp3 players.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 19, 2010)

Quit working out in spandex and put it in your pocket.


----------



## nova1970sb (Dec 19, 2010)

doesnt seem like it would be that hard to make one


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 19, 2010)

get a soft case that has a clip. You wont need a belt.


----------



## Marat (Dec 19, 2010)

I wear my iphone holder thing around my forearm and then wire the headphone cable up my sleeve and out the neck opening.


----------



## MDR (Dec 19, 2010)

I use a shuffle once in awhile, and I like the way it clips to the waist of my shorts, and of course the small size.


----------



## jstarcarr (Dec 19, 2010)

get the mp3 thats built into the headphones or some cordless headphones , you can get ones that look like normal ones not to big.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 19, 2010)

Please....don't get a fag bag. I hate those.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 19, 2010)

I searched it just for you.

LARGE ARM - iPod Touch / iTouch armband - arm band



> *LARGE ARM - iPod Touch / iTouch armband - arm band*
> 
> Brand new design!
> Openings in back allow you to charge your iPod touch while it's in the armband. These fit arms from 8 inches to *20 inches* (very small to large). Armband has a flap to hold extra headphone length. This is our newest and best armband!
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 19, 2010)

I am still searching for one also,but I need one that's can go around my 24 inch pythons.


----------



## stepaukas (Dec 19, 2010)

dont know where you can get a mp3 player arm band..... but i wouldnt ask one of these guys..



Videos


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

lol i love this thread.

_"My underwear are too tight because my penis is just so girthy. can someone please assist?"_

Youre such a bragger, OP j/k


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 19, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I searched it just for you.
> 
> LARGE ARM - iPod Touch / iTouch armband - arm band











stepaukas said:


> dont know where you can get a mp3 player arm band..... but i wouldnt ask one of these guys..
> 
> 
> 
> Videos


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 19, 2010)

lol...thanks for the serious and the funny ones.  Yea I used to have one that had a clip.  I was kinda anti-apple for a while because everyone had one and i always wanted something different.  Now everything is made for I-pod so I might have to just pony up.  I just go through mp3's so fast I didn't want to get an ipod then smash it or whatever, so I usually get cheapo's Guess I'll get a cheapo that has a clip on it next time. And yea I haven't bought new clothes in a while either.  I don't even think any band on my arm would look right for me anyways.  It's just a pain lately in the gym, and I don't really do much without my music so when my music is uncomfortable to get to I'm a whiny ass I guess.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 19, 2010)

So my post was wasted?


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 19, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> So my post was wasted?



No Min!  I said thanks for the serious replies and the jokes.  It just made me think a little that's all.  Maybe I was being a little whiney brat.


----------



## urfitness (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice post & really funny one
You can try mp3 holders wraps around your waist or you can get iPod shuffle you can put it anywhere using it's clip


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 20, 2010)

Pro Tip: With the newer Ipod's and Iphone's if you use the head phones that they come with you can pause the song by clicking the mothpiece button on the headphones once. If you double click it, it changes the song. 

I know people look at me weird cause I'll be getting ready to do a set and something comes on that I don't want to hear. So I shake my head and grab my headphone cord until I start head banging and then crank out my set.


----------



## braveheart07 (Dec 21, 2010)

i wish i had that problem!!!


----------

